# Trim hair at withers?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I have been thinking about this for a while, but recent posts about mane trimming made me decide to ask. Is there any reason I shouldn't take scissors and cut off my horses' manes over their withers? As much as I try to keep it out, it seems like that hair always gets caught under their saddles, and it can't feel good. I don't have clippers, so I wouldn't do that -- just cut it off with scissors.

Thanks!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Long ago I was advised to never cut the wither hair. Even if you roach or hog the mane. I can't remember exactly why but I don't think I have seen a horse where that part of the mane was trimmed off. I always pull that hair out from under the saddle pad after I girth up. Hope someone has an answer, I am curious.


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

I've always trimmed the bottom of the mane if it gets caught under the saddle. The only thing you need to watch is you leave enough to get a tidy (even if slightly loose) plait at the bottom of the neck if you show. And if you do trim it, don't cut it very short at the cold end of the year if you intend to use a turnout rug. Had one with sore withers once, after clipping that part too close.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I pull the pad or blanket up into the gullet, western or english. Haven't had it bother any horse. But I do that on horses who are completely roached, too. 

I see horses with roached manes with the mane cut all the way back, and ones who have a bit of mane on the withers. 

Seems like a personal preference thing.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I've done it before. Now I do it up in a quick little "ponytail".


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I've always trimmed the mane at the withers (and an inch at the poll). When i was young, the majority of horses had it done so that their mane didn't get caught or to create a clean end to a row of plaits. I carried on doing it with my own pony and horses.

Native ponies were the only exception; they had the hair close to the saddle braided to stop it going under, or getting tangled with fingers and reins.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I trim my horses' manes making a "saddle path". I use scissors. 
I just did mine 10 minutes ago..lol

(White spot in wither was from a turnout blanket rub not saddle related)


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

One clinician talks about grasping a handful of mane wtih the left hand, and the saddle horn with the right, to mount.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Never have trimmed mane at the withers. Never an issue think it looks dumb to have mane cut off at withers. Never will trim mane at wither, mane under saddle pad doesn't effect them.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

I braid it and try to arrange it so it's not right under the saddle.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

The tradition of leaving a hunk of hair at the withers, even when otherwise shaving the mane, is supposed to be for providing a handhold for bareback riding. So if you don't need that... don't see why you couldn't just trim and clean up that area. Why not?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Never trimmed the hair at the withers, never felt the need. My saddle pad doesn't affect her hair there.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

It is traditional in western riding to leave the mane at the withers even if the rest was roached; the saddle pad properly fitted will ride smoothly over the mane tuft.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sensory overload....


Ever watch a horses response to anything at the wither?
Super nerve sensitive...
For myself_, I would not trim_, as in remove those mane hairs to stubble at a area so nerve sensitive to the horse.
Don't care what you're going to do with a saddle pad, it is overload of the nerves in the area.
You want them shorter, fine...but don't reduce them to stubble shaved off or so short they stand on end and make the horse crazy with sensations or irritation their.
If you ever pulled a mane you would know that horses have a totally different response on certain parts of the mane to mane pulling.
Most horses are minimal reaction over the majority of the neck/mane length...
A little more reaction near the poll, a lot of reaction and reactive behavior at the wither...
Their displeasure if you read horse body language is telling you, hands off...it bothers me A LOT!
_just sayin._
:runninghorse2:*...*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

We have horses are are none for VERY full mane and tails. We don't trim their mane at all. I think it looks silly and it's cause any issues and they have A LOT of it where the saddle pad even the saddle overlaps. I have never had an issue with rubbing or anything else.

I think it's important to leave the mane there to help with draining during wet and snowy weather as well as keep it protected in general from the outdoors as well as bugs. 

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------

